# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مجلة حجاب أبناء مصر العدد الثانى

## جلاكسي

المجلة العدد الثانى
----------------------------- 
موديلات الخريف
------------------------------------ 
المجموعة الاولى 
----------------------- 
 

 

 
 

 

 
عبايات شبابية 
 
 

 

 

 
 
المجموعة الثانية 

عبايات وتونيكات 
 

 

 

تونيكات جينز 

 
 



 
مجلة حجاب أبناء مصر (1)



مجلة حجاب العدد الثالث (شتاء2009)

----------


## جلاكسي

لفات طرح 
 



 

 

 



 
 
اكسسوار للحجاب 
 
 

 



  

أحدث التوربونات 
 
 

 


 
 


 
 
مححجبة اكثر شياكة
  


تشعرين بعد ارتدائك الحجاب بأنك تقدمت في العمر بنحو 10 سنوات ، وقد ترين نفسك أصبحت أقل جمالاً وجاذبية
.
لذا 
نتصح غاردينيا فتاة الثمانية عشر ربيعاً ومصممة الأزياء التي تعلمت فن تصميم الأزياء في مدينة فلورنس الإيطالية ، كل محجبة بأن تختار تصاميم وموديلات تتناسب مع سنها قبل كل شيء . 
مؤكدة أن المبالغة في اختيار التصميم تظهرها بشكل أكبر من سنها وبصورة لا تلائم مرحلتها العمرية، وهذا ما يسبّب أحياناً صدمة للكثير من المحجبات الجديدات عندما يشعرن ويشعر الآخرون أنهن وبمجرد ارتدائهن الحجاب بأنهن كبرن سنوات 
. ولكن اللوم في الحقيقة يقع على المحجبة نفسها وسوء اختيارها، فهناك الكثير من الأفكار والموديلات التي تناسب  
الشابات والفتيات الصغيرات المحجبات. 
مشيرة إلى ضرورة مراعاة الفتاة المحجبة لتفاصيل جسمها وطولها عندما تختار الثوب الذي تنوي ارتداءه، حتى يتناسب معها ويعطي صورة جميلة عنها.  
فكثيرة هي الموديلات الجميلة، ولكن السر عند ارتداء الفستان يكون في الإختيار الصحيح والموفق بين الثوب والجسم. عليها كذلك أن تختار الثياب التي تتناسب مع الوقت والمناسبة، 

فللعمل ملابس خاصة وللنهار كذلك، ولكل وقت ومكان ما يناسبه من ملابس. 
وترى غاردينيا أن الحجاب وغطاء الرأس لابد أن يتوافق مع التصميم والثوب الذي ترتديه الفتاة  
، ويمكنها التغيير باللون أو شكل ربطة الحجاب لتبدو غاية في الأناقة والجمال. 
وفي هذه الأيام، أصبح هناك العديد من الربطات والطرق المختلفة والمبتكرة لأشكال الحجاب، والتي يمكن أن تكون داعمة لأناقتها وطلتها المميّزة. 
في النهاية تؤكد غاردينيا أن
البساطة عنوان وسر أناقة وجمال أي أنثى سواء محجّبة أو غير محجّبة.
وكذلك كافة الفئات العمرية تحتاج إلى البساطة، فهي رمز للأنوثة الحقيقية التي ستطغى وحدها على السطح ويلاحظها الآخرون دون الحاجة للمبالغة والعمل على إبرازها.

----------


## جلاكسي

سوريهات وزفاف 
---------------------- 
فساتين زفاف تصميم سهير مسعود
-------------------------

----------


## عزة نفس

*موديلات فعلا انيقه وذوقها راقي

تسلم ايدك جلاكسي وياريت المجله تكون  اسبوعيه*

----------


## جوليا

شكرا يا جلاكسي 

الذوق جميل

واختيارات رائعة

با نتظار ابداعاتك والاعداد القادمة :y:

----------


## سنـــدس

*بجد تسلم أيدك
ذوق راقى جداً وفى منتهى الرواعة والأناقة
موضوع شامل ومتكامل عن الحجاب  
أنا مع عزة نفس ياريت فعلا المجلة تبقا أسبوعية
تحياتى وفى أنتظار المزيد--*

----------


## جلاكسي

عزة نفس

 :f2: 

جوليا

 :f2: 
سندس

 :f2: 


شكرا لتواجدكم الجميل

----------


## ديدي

مجموعة جميلة يا جلاكسى
تسلم ايدك
فى انتظار مجموعة الشتاء

----------


## جلاكسي

*ديدى*

*شكرا لتواجدك وردك*

*وجاري تجهيز العدد الثالث*

**

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ جلاكسى..
عدد متميز فى أزياءه والموديلات شيك جداااااا..... تسلم ذوقك ,ومجهودك  :f2:

----------


## جلاكسي

سوما

 :f2: 
شكرا لتواجدك وردك

----------


## 3bir

مشكورة عالكوليكشن
رائع
لمعرفة اخبار مصر
زورو موقع
*www.egyptianews.blogspot.com*

----------


## زيزو م

جميل جدا مرسي

----------


## أتظلمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عجبنى جدا فستان الفرح الابيض الاول و كمان جميل جدا فستان فرح البنوتة الصغيرة

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ما شاء الله مجله رااااائعه وموديات جميله
تسلم ايدك يا جلاكسي 
تحياتي لك يا قمر*

----------


## snwateldia3

تسلم ايدك يا جميل

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الموضوع ده نزل و أنا موجودة فعلاً ؟؟؟؟

جلاكسي بجد..جامدة جامدة جامدة 

مجموعة جميلة جداً جداً..و اللفات فيها طرق كتير مبتكرة و جديدة عليا تسلم ايدك حبيبتي..
في موديلات كتير عجبتني مع انها مش ستايل لبسي بس بجد هايلة..

سلسلة جميلة جداً..أتمنى إنك تكمليها و بإذن الله متابعة معاك 

تحياتي و تقديري لكِ.

*

----------


## جلاكسي

شكرا جدا لتواجدكم الجميل

----------

